# تسجيل صوتي لما حدث في العياط!!!!!ارحم شعبك يارب



## the servant (13 مايو 2007)

سلام ونعمة دة جزء من لقاء مع شاهد عشين علي احداث العياط
والاعمال الهمجية اللي واجهها اخواننا هناك من اجل الصلاة فقط
لكم اللة يا اخواتي

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6820728793

ودي صورة من موقع الحدث


----------



## dream2010 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تسجيل صوتي لما حدث في العياط!!!!!ارحم شعبك يارب*

مش بيشتغل


----------



## the servant (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تسجيل صوتي لما حدث في العياط!!!!!ارحم شعبك يارب*

سلام اختي اللينك شغال حلو انا هارفع باقي التسجيلات -ارجو الرد


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تسجيل صوتي لما حدث في العياط!!!!!ارحم شعبك يارب*

مساحته بعد التنزيل وعلى الموقع zero  كيلو بايت  ياريت تعيد رفعه تانى


----------



## مارينا ميخا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تسجيل صوتي لما حدث في العياط!!!!!ارحم شعبك يارب*

فعلا مفيش تحميل كل ماينزل علي الكمبيوتر مايتسيفش اي حاجه بليز ترفعوه مره تانيه


----------

